# Crohns Cured!!!!



## scorpius

I am sick of all the medications. So I finally tried something else. I wanted to see what was available from mother nature. The drug companys just want my money. They could care less about my health. Just so happened I found a herpetologist. By the name of Dr. Robert Morse. Did a personal consultation with him. He told me that  "Crohns is an easy fix" He said crohns is not the problem. Your backed up in Lymph system you need to detox.  WHAT?????!!!! He told me that I need to do Fruit fasting. Stay away from all other foods. Buy yourself a juicer. Eat fruit all day. Organics if possible if not. Use a good pesticide cleaner. 
                              So I did it. Grapes, melons, oranges, lemons, All fruits in the juicer...All day. It's been about 3 months. And I am cured!!! No inflammation, no trips to the doctor. Nothing. I hope all of you will consider this and try it. IT WORKS. If you are a bit skeptical however you can find his videos on youtube. 57 and counting! I will show the respect to the moderator of not posting any links. But his youtube name is robertmorsend.

TAKE YOUR LIFE BACK PEOPLE AND GIVE YOURSELF THE GIFT OF GOOD HEALTH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Laurence.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

I did a search on the definition of what herpetology is. This is what I found:

Herpetology is the branch of zoology concerned with the study of amphibians (including frogs, toads, salamanders, newts, and gymnophiona) and reptiles (including snakes, lizards, amphisbaenids, turtles, terrapins, tortoises, crocodilians, and the tuataras). Batrachology is a further subdiscipline of herpetology concerned with the study of amphibians alone.
Herpetology is concerned with poikilothermic, ectothermic tetrapods. Under this definition "herps" (or sometimes "herptiles" or "herpetofauna") exclude fish, but it is not uncommon for herpetological and ichthyological scientific societies to "team up", publishing joint journals and holding conferences in order to foster the exchange of ideas between the fields. One of the most prestigious organizations, the American Society of Ichthyologists and Herpetologists, is an example of this. Many herpetological societies exist today, having been formed to promote interest in reptiles and amphibians both captive and wild.


What does the study of reptiles and amphibians have to do with IBD?  Just wondering.


----------



## Trev

hi Lauence, im pleased this has worked for you, i have had crohns for 20+ years and have tried this and every other treatment some one has suggested. i have paid a lot of money to quacks telling me they have the cure. including a trip to a Chinese Herbal specialist in Australia. i still have crohns.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.  I trust my doctors as they've gone to well known medical schools, did 4 years of residency, 2 years of internships, and are up to date on the latest treatments via conferences and in services yearly.

Crohn's affects the digestive system which includes the mouth, esophagus, stomach, small intestines, large intestines, rectum, and anus. I am a CD patient so I know what I am talking about.  I've never heard of Crohn's being caused by a backed up lymph system.  Is your doctor a GI with reputable credentials??  

Some of us with CD can't tolerate fresh fruit if we are flaring so we have to have canned. Same goes with vegetables. A good dietician will tell you that we need fruits and vegetables in our diet to stay healthy fresh or frozen. And when the gut is flared, canned or even pureed is the only thing we can tolerate.  A registered dietician is someone who has a bachelor's degree and has even done an internship at a hospital or nursing home to learn about different illnesses & the diets that the patient can tolerate. They are also licensed by the state. I trust them as well as my MDs over someone who's a naturopath who got their so-called credentials/o having to learn at all via the mail. They are just in it to rip folks off big time. Sad but true. 

This Robert Morse sounds like he got his diploma from a drive by school and is not really reputable. His theories sound too good to be true. If there was a cure for IBD, we would have known about it by now and it would've been in the news, especially national news by now.    I wish you the best.

PS:  I  just read the cost for a consult with this person. holy smokes!!! $250.00!!!!  My copay for my GI is way less than that AND for those who have no insurance, fyi: you can apply for uncompensated care with the billing office and it is good for an entire year.  I highly doubt this doctor person would have any government forms to assist the uninsured AND most insurance companies will NOT pay for someone like this.  So BUYER BEWARE.


----------



## tiloah

Sorry, it's generally considered in bad taste to join the forum and post about a "cure." Lots of people hawk fake cures every day and take advantage of desperate people. Living off of fruit is NOT nutritionally sound.


----------



## scorpius

*As expected!*

Condemnation without investigation is the height of ignorance.
I thought you people would at least be a little bit more possitive.
Crippled by your own lack of desire! 

To  diesanduhr. I'm here to take advantage of desperate people? Living off of fruit is NOT nutritionally sound?? Sounds like you've done your research!! Good work!! 

GutlessWonder86 ....Watch all 57 videos.. Your complainin about $250. My mothers inhaler costs more than that. Read your post again. Do you see how bad and wrapped up your negative attitude is? Find a cure for that first. That's the real dis-ease. Hey, my crohns is gone. I took a chance. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

And I quote Scorpius: "Just so happened I found a *herpetologist.* By the name of Dr. Robert Morse."   You never answered my question. I did the research on what herpetology is. read my previous post.  What does the study of reptiles and amphibians have to do with IBD?  *PLEASE answer.*

Also, *I do not have a negative attitude.* You need to tone your attitude down. Some folks on here have tried everything with little or no results. IF it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. IF what you say is true, then why isn't it all over the news?  Most naturopaths get their diploma from the mail and pay a one time fee WITHOUT any education from school. They will read up on it and consider themselves an expert and then try to scam folks.  just my opinion. 

So don't get your pants in a knot.  Also, living off fruit is NOT nutritionally sound at all. Any normal well educated person knows that. Anyone who has gone to their doctor knows that a balanced diet will keep their body healthy and when flaring, they see a registered dietician (do you KNOW what that is?  see previous post for a description). I trust these folks over someone who gets their credentials from the mail.

I am not trying to start an argument so PLEASE do not start one either or I will say something to the moderator.  WHAT WORKS FOR ONE MAY NOT WORK FOR ANOTHER.  We always tell our members to seek medical care from their physicians and BEFORE trying anything, they must talk to their gastroenterologists.  I've had my crohn's since I was 12 and have SEEN everything. 

Go to the Crohn's and Colitis Foundation of America's site for more up-to-date information to educate yourself. have a good night.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

oh, and Crohn's affects the digestive system NOT the lymph system. A GOOD GI even a good primary MD knows that. So I have no idea where you get your mis-information from. Definitely check out the CCFA site to really educate yourself. There is tons of educate yourself as to what 
Crohn's disease is and is not.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

This is from the CCFA site. Thought I'd help you out. 

What is Crohn's Disease?

*Crohn's disease is a chronic (ongoing) disorder that causes inflammation of the digestive or gastrointestinal (GI) tract. Although it can involve any area of the GI tract from the mouth to the anus, it most commonly affects the small intestine and/or colon.*


Because the symptoms of these two illnesses are so similar, it is sometimes difficult to establish the diagnosis definitively. In fact, approximately 10 percent of colitis cases are unable to be pinpointed as either ulcerative colitis or Crohn's disease and are called indeterminate colitis.

Both illnesses do have one strong feature in common. They are *marked by an abnormal response by the body's immune system.* The immune system is composed of various cells and proteins. Normally, these protect the body from infection. In people with Crohn's disease, however, the immune system reacts inappropriately. Researchers believe that the immune system mistakes microbes, such as bacteria that is normally found in the intestines, for foreign or invading substances, and launches an attack. In the process, the body sends white blood cells into the lining of the intestines, where they produce chronic inflammation. These cells then generate harmful products that ultimately lead to ulcerations and bowel injury. When this happens, the patient experiences the symptoms of IBD.

Although Crohn's disease most commonly affects the end of the small intestine (the ileum) and the beginning of the large intestine (the colon), it may involve any part of the GI tract. In ulcerative colitis, on the other hand, the GI involvement is limited to the colon. In Crohn's disease, all layers of the intestine may be involved, and there can be normal healthy bowel in between patches of diseased bowel. In contrast, ulcerative colitis affects only the superficial layers (the mucosa) of the colon in a more even and continuous distribution, which starts at the level of the anus.

What Causes Crohn's Disease?

Although considerable progress has been made in IBD research, investigators do not yet know what causes this disease. Studies indicate that the inflammation in IBD involves a complex interaction of factors: the genes the person has inherited, the immune system, and something in the environment. Foreign substances (antigens) in the environment may be the direct cause of the inflammation, or they may stimulate the body's defenses to produce an inflammation that continues without control. Researchers believe that once the IBD patient's immune system is "turned on," it does not know how to properly "turn off" at the right time. As a result, inflammation damages the intestine and causes the symptoms of IBD. That is why the main goal of medical therapy is to help patients regulate their immune system better.

CCFA-sponsored research has led to progress in the fields of immunology, the study of the body's immune defense system; microbiology, the study of microscopic organisms with the power to cause disease; and genetics. Many scientists now believe that the interaction of an outside agent (such as a virus or bacterium) with the body's immune system may trigger the disease, or that such an agent may cause damage to the intestinal wall, initiating or accelerating the disease process. Through CCFA's continuing research efforts, much more will be learned and *a cure will eventually be found.*

Where does is say it affects the  lymphatic system?? IT DOESN'T. Your MD is incorrect.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

Taken from the CCFA site:

Do any specific foods worsen the inflammation of IBD?

No. Although certain foods may aggravate symptoms of these diseases, there is no evidence that the inflammation of the intestine is directly affected. Obviously, any contaminated food that leads to food poisoning or dysentery will aggravate IBD.

*Is there a special diet for people with IBD?
*
*There is no one single diet or eating plan that will do the trick for everyone with IBD. Dietary recommendations must be individualized.* They should be tailored just for you -- depending on which disease you have and what part of your intestine is affected. Furthermore, these diseases are not static; they change over time, and eating patterns should reflect those changes. *The key point is to strive for a well-balanced, healthy diet.* Healthy eating habits, of course, are desirable for everyone but they're especially important for people with IBD.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

What's new in nutritional therapy for IBD?

Eating to help the gut heal itself is one of the new concepts in IBD treatment, and numerous experimental studies are being conducted in this area. *Fish or flaxseed oils, in the diet or as supplements, have been used to help fight the inflammation in IBD. The complex carbohydrates that are not digested by the small bowel, such as psyllium, stimulate the bacteria in the colon to produce short-chain fatty acids. These fatty acids help the mucosa (the lining) of the colon to heal itself. *

Another approach is the *use of probiotics,* which are just beginning to be appreciated as a therapeutic aid in IBD. Probiotics are *"good" bacteria that restore balance to the enteric microflora-bacteria that live in everybody's intestine. Lactobacillus preparations and live-culture yogurt can be very helpful in aiding recovery of the intestine.* There is much work being done in the use of diet and supplements to aid in the healing of IBD and much more to be learned.

Cancer chemoprevention with minerals (selenium, calcium), vitamins (folic acid) and medications (the 5-ASA drugs seem to fulfill this role for many with IBD) is a developing field, and there will be more about this as new research studies are published.

In summary, while diet and nutrition do not play a role in causing IBD, *maintaining a well-balanced diet that is rich in nutrients can help you to live a healthier life.* *Proper nutrition depends, in large part, on whether you have Crohn's disease or ulcerative colitis, and what part of your intestine is affected. It's important to talk to your doctor (and it also can be helpful to ask your physician to recommend a dietitian) to develop a diet that works for you.*

Key Take Away Diet Tips

There is not one set diet that is applicable to everyone with IBD. It is an individualized plan. Modifications in diet depend on the symptoms you experience, the extent of your disease and many other factors determined by the doctor.
Two of the common symptoms of IBD include diarrhea and cramping. Here are a few tips to keep in mind when experiencing these symptoms:
Try: Bananas, white bread, white rice, and cheese (if you're not lactose intolerant), Gatorade and Crystal Light diluted with water, fruit juices, applesauce, smooth peanut butter, bland soft foods, crackers made with white flour, plain cereals, refined pastas, broth, canned varieties of fruit, cooked vegetables, potatoes without skin,eating broiled or steamed fish (e.g. herring, salmon, halibut, flounder, swordfish or pollack), using canola and olive oils, small & frequent meals, nutritional supplements if there is weight loss and if your doctor approves vitamins and mineral supplements.
Avoid: Caffeine in coffee, tea and other beverages, fresh fruits and uncooked vegetables, high-fiber foods (such as fiber-rich breads, cereals, nuts and leafy greens), high sugar foods, skins, seeds, popcorn, high fat foods, spicy foods, raw foods, prunes, beans, large food portions, in some cases dairy products, ice-cold liquids (even water), and too much of any type of liquid.
It is always important to keep a food journal to help you understand the foods you are able to tolerate and not tolerate during the time of a flare. To find an example of a food journal please review the section below entitled " Helpful Diet Links."
*If possible, it is helpful to consult with a dietician. They can help you formulate a specific dietary plan for your case. The dietician can also review your food journal to see if there are any patterns in your diet in relation to your symptoms.*


----------



## scorpius

>And I quote Scorpius: "Just so happened I found a herpetologist. By the >name of Dr. Robert Morse." You never answered my question. I did the >research on what herpetology is. read my previous post. What does the >study of reptiles and amphibians have to do with IBD? PLEASE answer.

Why are you so obsessed about a TYPO???

Dude...If it was on the news. Then you wouldn't be out buying steriods would you???? Drug companies run on money. They have much influence. The company that makes the AIDS drug made 7 billion last year. Refuses to lower the price....E.V.I.L  The mainstream cares nothing for you or your health. And while your doctor is probably a well intentioned human being. He is swimming in it. They try to fix everything with chemicals. Which only suppresses the symptoms. When the awnser is detoxification and regeneration. Give your body what it needs to heal itself. Stop dumping poison in your body. Are you aware of how TERRIBLE milk is for you? Do you drink milk? Eat meat? Dairy products? These things are terribly inflammitory and you Doctor probably dosen't even know it. Another example. Type 1 and Type 2 diabetes...Curable! Research found It's usually not the pancreas that's the problem, it's the adrenals effecting the autonomic nervous system.

Listen man....Forget about everything so far. I am asking you personally to watch these videos and really open yourself to this. I KNOW IT CAN WORK FOR YOU. I don't know you. But I would love to see you cured of this!!!!
If you are serious about your health and getting rid of this nonsense like I KNOW it can. Start with the Detoxification video. Watch the videos on Diabetes and HIV.


There is SOOOO much about the body that you or your Dr have no CLUE about. Because you've been brought up on MAINSTREAM information.
This man offers an entirely new way of thinking. Lukemia, spinal severations,
cancers, All of these can be cured. But the Mainstream would tell you that your crazy. Which is exactly what you are telling me right now. Bottom line? You need to be willing to step outside of the box just a bit and take on a new perception. And even if there was the SLIGHTEST chance that this COULD work. I would think based on the years of pain you've been through, and the many more years of pain that you are in for. That would be enough for you to say...LET'S DO THIS!!!!! I really hope you try this man. if you decide to we can keep in touch...REDLIGHTDISTRICT9@GMAIL.COM Peace and Love brother!!!


----------



## GutlessWonder86

I am not on steroids fyi.  UM, I use to work in a hospital and know for a fact that all doctors have to know how the body works and what their functions are especially if they are going to specialize in a certain field.

No, I am not an MD. I use to work in 2 different departments. I've learned a lot over the years from residents as a matter of fact. If you are going to specialize in a certain area of expertise, you will concentrate on that specific area for several years. 

I trust my GI. He knows all about Crohn's. My surgeon saved my life last year as I almost died. Herbs *aren't going to cure* a hernia tangled up within the bowel or 3 tight strictures where NOTHING can pass through at all.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

I trust my registered dietician as well. She has gone to school and knows everything about nutrition and eating healthy. She is NOT hooked up with the drugs companies in any way. That is how much you know. ok. She works with what I can handle and what I can't tolerate .  good night.


----------



## tiloah

scorpius said:


> Condemnation without investigation is the height of ignorance.
> I thought you people would at least be a little bit more possitive.
> Crippled by your own lack of desire!
> 
> To  diesanduhr. I'm here to take advantage of desperate people? Living off of fruit is NOT nutritionally sound?? Sounds like you've done your research!! Good work!!
> 
> GutlessWonder86 ....Watch all 57 videos.. Your complainin about $250. My mothers inhaler costs more than that. Read your post again. Do you see how bad and wrapped up your negative attitude is? Find a cure for that first. That's the real dis-ease. Hey, my crohns is gone. I took a chance. I suggest you do the same.


Hey I'm glad it worked/is working for you. I'm not saying you're here to take advantage of people, I'm just saying that people who have come on here in the past claiming to have a "cure" have  done so, so that behavior is not really appreciated here. You might get a more "positive" or "friendly" response if you clarify that eating fruit is not considered a cure but has been your personal experience.


----------



## tiloah

scorpius said:


> Condemnation without investigation is the height of ignorance.
> I thought you people would at least be a little bit more possitive.
> Crippled by your own lack of desire!


I find this extremely rude and assuming. Every single person on this forum *desperately* desires a cure. Perhaps that is exactly why we are so skeptical. We have experienced many times people coming here with 0 posts who don't know our experiences with this disease and start telling us what we should be doing or what miracle will work for us if we just give it a try. And then we are condemned for not being "willing" to "cure" ourselves.

We all have to find our own path to health. I'm sorry, but I think telling people to eat nothing but fruit is misguided at best and dangerous at worst. I am hardly "ignorant" on the subject of nutrition. I truly am glad if it has worked for you, but that doesn't mean it will for everyone else here. Many people on here are forced to fast for long periods and their disease does not improve.


----------



## archie

Scorpius are you seriously joining this forum to cause added stress.  Put some weight behind your statement, how long have you had CD what medical treatment have you had, whats failed etc.  CD is a very diverse disease and the advice your recommending could potentially be very harmful to some people with IDB.  Where is your clinical evidence that has been rigourously tested with large amounts of people (I doubt it exists).  Your naivity quite frankly is astounding.  Many people would not be here today without medical intervention and these so called drugs that your slating.  If you knew anything medical about the human body or IBD then you wouldn't possibly make such an incorrect statement.  I would also think carefully about commenting on people's attitudes on this forum, it provides valuable support amnd advice to many people, which clearly you are unable to see.


----------



## archie

''This man offers an entirely new way of thinking. Lukemia, spinal severations,
cancers, All of these can be cured.''
I'm so glad this one man can save the planet from disease, and he charges for this information mmm and you think it's mainstream medical care cashing in.  I think your slightly delusional


----------



## GutlessWonder86

archie, you nailed it. thank you. I couldn't have said it any better. 

If I didn't have the life saving surgery last year, I wouldn't be here talking to you.
I have learned so much over the past 25 years from CCFA and from support groups such as this. I don't think I am ignorant of this illness or my body. I know more than when I was 12 years and first dxed with it. 

Also, I have learned from one of the meetings, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.  This "doctor" scorpio is pushing, where is his published research? published medical articles to back up his claims?  

That is why I think most of us trust our own GIs because they've been to medical school,have completed internships and residency programs and have done extensive studies in the field of digestive health so they can give us the very best care possible in fighting/managing IBD.


----------



## Dexky

Hmmm, is that you Juiceit??


----------



## handle

Oh boy, another baseless scheme that ends up turning people away from trying anything alternative...
A fruitjuice diet? No protein, and no fats or oils - you can't be serious!
yeah, happy you feel better.


----------



## archie

I was thinking the same think Dexky!!!


----------



## archie

''Condemnation without investigation is the height of ignorance''
Not that anyone wishes to be ignorant I did a little investigation myself.  Maybe you would like to shed some light on a degree awarded from the Brantridge Forest College (aka Brantridge Forest School aka Brantridge University) that Dr robert Morse ND obtained his qualifications, I think everyone on the forum would be interested in hearing how accredited the college is and what value these 'degrees' have.


----------



## David

Member banned, thread closed.


----------

